# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Këngë partizane/patriotike

## Liceisti

Tungjatjeta të gjithëve!

Kjo temë mund të ngjallë pakënaqësi tek shumë prej jush, por do të dëshiroja t'ju kujtoj se vitet e luftrave dhe përpjekjeve tona kombëtare përbëjnë periudhat më të lavdishme të popullit shqiptar, ku i madh e i vogël, mysliman e i krishter, qytetar e fshatar, burrë e grua, u ngritën sëbashku për të goditur rëndë dhe për t'i dhënë goditjen e fundit pushtuesve të ndryshëm.  

Me këtë besim dhe me shpresën se do të më mirëkuptoni, po hap një temë të re ku çdo anëtar është i ftuar të vendosë këngë partizane dhe/ose patriotike që ai/ajo ka mësuar në shkollë, familje, apo kudo.

Kërkoj që ju të gjithë të viheni në kontroll të parimeve tuaja politike dhe të mbani për vehte fjalët fyese që mund të shprehni qoftë për Partinë Komuniste, qoftë për Ballin Kombëtar, monarkistë e revolucionarë, etj., etj....  Kjo temë nuk do të ketë aspak ndikime politike, por thjesht artistike.  

Ju faleminderit!

Shënim:  Nëqoftëse njihni autorin/autoren e këngëve me bindje të plotë, ju lutem ta bëni të ditur.  


*****
BETIMI MI FLAMUR
Hymn patriotik

Rreth flamurit të përbashkuar
	Me një dëshir'e një qëllim,
Të gjith' atij duk' iu betuar
	Të lidhim besën për shpëtim.
Prej lufte veç ay largohet
	Që është lindur tradhëtor,
Kush është burrë nuk frikohet,
	Po vdes, po vdes si një dëshmor!

Në dorë armët do t'i mbajmë
	Të mprojmë atdhenë më çdo kënt,
Të drejtat tona ne s'i ndajmë;
	Këtu armiqtë s'kanë vënt.
Se Zoti vetë e tha me gojë
	Që kombe shuhen përmi dhe,
Po Shqipëria do të rrojë;
	Për të, për të luftojmë ne!

O flamur, flamur, shenj' e shenjtë,
	Te ty betohemi këtu,
Për Shqipërin' atdhen' e shtrenjtë,
	Për nder' edhe lavdimn' e tu.
Trim, burrë quhet dhe nderohet
	Atdheut kush iu bë therror;
Për jet' ay do të kujtohet
	Mi dhet, mi dhet si një shenjtor!

- ASDRENI, 
vëllimi "Ëndrra e lotë"


*****
NËNAVE SHQIPTARE

Nënave shqiptare 
dua tiu këndoj
një këngë plot dashuri, 
që snjeh kufi.

Nëna bujare,
jetën, gëzimin
ne tek ju e gjejmë, 
pranë jush e ndiejmë.

Ju jeni si një fllad
kur puthni lehtë femijën,
por ktheheni në tallaz
kur dikush ju prek lirinë.

Ju jeni si një fllad
kur puthni lehtë femijën,
ju i jepni vendit tonë krenarinë.

Nëna shqiptare,
ju në çdo stuhi
e mbajtët kokën larg
plot krenari.

Kur dikush nga ju
prej tvetmit bir u nda
askush në këtë botë
lotët sju thau.

Ju jeni si një fllad
kur puthni lehtë femijën,
por ktheheni në tallaz
kur dikush ju prek lirinë.

Ju jeni si një fllad
kur puthni lehtë fëmijën.
Ju i jepni vendit tonë krenari.

Zemrat tona qeshin,
qeshin pa pushim.
Krenare ato janë
për ju gjithmonë.

Ju jeni si një fllad
kur puthni lehtë femijën,
por ktheheni në tallaz
kur dikush ju prek lirinë.

Ju jeni si një fllad
kur puthni lehtë fëmijën.
Le të ziejë kjo këngë pa mbarim.

(kënduar nga Vaçe Zela)

*****
KUJTIMET E NJË VETERANI

Kjo këngë, ja më zgjoi sonte një kujtim,
zgjoi një ndjenjë në shpirtin tim,
një mall që sshuhet kurrë.

Për vitet kur luftonim mbi shkëmb e gur,
kur me gjak mbrojtëm një flamur,
e jetën falnim ne.

Mbi gërxhe e maja u ngjitëm,
me zjarr porsi shqipe luftuam.
Varur krahut një dyfek,
ngjeshur brezit një gjerdan,
për këtë vend, për liri, këtë vatan.

Kujtoj trimëritë partizane.
Kam mall dhe për shokët që ranë.
Atje mbetën një nga një
dhe su ngritën kurrë më;
i kujtoj, i kujtoj me kaq mall.

U nisëm, mbeti nëna dhe një shtëpi,
punë e foshnjën e lamë në gji,
****** lëshoi kushtrim.

U thinjëm, ja po shkojnë vitet një nga një,
por kujtimet nuk shuhen dot,
Atdheu na thërret një zë.

Kujtoni, o shokë, amanetin,
dhe ju brez pas brezi tregoni
se ne sdeshëm robëri,
nuk duruam skllavëri,
për këtë vend, për liri, për vatan.

I shtrenjte ish për ne ideali,
e shtrenjte ish për ne Shqipëria.
Ne dhamë jetën për një shok,
ne kafshatën e ndamë tok,
për Atdhe, për liri... ideal.

(kënduar nga Anita Take; ****** Kjo fjalë është "Partia".  Shumë mund të thonë që mund ta kisha lënë fare këtë këngë, por më duket shumë e fuqishme dhe nuk desha ta sakrifikoja për një fjalë.  Më falni.)


*****
HAKMARRJE

Po ngrihet një zë nga fundi i varrit,
si dielli kur shkrep e hapet mbi dhe.
Hakmarrje!  Hakmarrje, në grykë të barbarit!
Përpara, o Popull, mbi të si rrufe!

«Hakmarrje, Rini!»  dëshmori thërret,
se ra për liri mbi truallin e vet.
«Hakmarje!»  thërrasin martirët nga varri,
«se gjaku i derdhur sot gjak po kërkon!»
Është popull i tërë me besë shqiptari,
me armë në dorë fashizmin lufton!


*****
ATO MAJA RRIPA-RRIPA

Ato maja rripa-rripa seç gjëmojnë.
Ndizet lufta për liri e derdhet gjak.
Janë trimat partizanë që luftojnë,
janë bijtë e Shqipërise që marrin hak!

[Ref.]
Sot po dridhet tirania anembanë!
Sot po digjet e po bëhet shkrumb e hi,
se u mbushën malet plot me partizanë,
se u ngrit sot gjithë rinia për liri!

Me përpara një flamur të kuq në dorë!
Me një torbë me fishekë e një dyfek!
Të cfilitur prej fashizmit të copëtuar
turren trimat dhe luftojnë shteg më shteg.

[Ref.]


*****
(nuk e njoh titullin)

Kapiten i ri, 
më thuaj nga po vjen.
Unë vij prej ushtrie,
në luftë për Atdhe.

Po ti pse më pyet,
moj e bukur vejushë,
se ty diçka tka tretur,
që ke dalë në këtë fushë.

Kapiten i ri,
po vejushë unë jam.
E kam pasë në ushtri,
emrin ia thonë Jovan.

Me mua ka luftuar,
por ka shkuar natë jetë.
Tani ti më merr mua,
Jovani yt ka vdek.

Kapiten i ri,
porsi dëbora në mal,
se ndërroj unë dashurinë
as me një gjeneral.

Të kam, moj vejushë,
mbi ty kurgjë nuk kam.
Të puth faqe dhe gushë,
Jovani yt unë jam.


*****
RRJEDH NË KËNGË E LIGJËRIME

E i fortë po shndrit ai qiell
dhe burimi këngët lugjeve i përcjell.
E i fortë po ngroh ky diell
edhe trimat nëpër mend mi sjell,
mi përkëdhel.

Nga ky diell i kohës sime
shndrisin shekujt në agime
dhe naganti i shqiptarit zjarr flakëron!

Po ku ka si ti, o Shqipëria ime,
o fisnikja përmbi gur?
Rrjedh në këngë e ligjërime,
ballëlarta me flamur!

E i fortë po bie ai tel
dhe lahuta tingujt mi çon larg, 
i përcjell.
E një flakë po nxjerr ai tel,
partizanët nëpër mend mi sjell,
po mi sjell.

Nga ky zë i tokës sime
flasin shekujt me gjëmime,
edhe krisma e shqiptarit rrjedh
brez më brez.

Po ku ka si ti, o Shqipëria ime,
o fisnikja përmbi gur?
Rrjedh në këngë e ligjërime, 
ballëlarta me flamur!

(kënduar nga Vaçe Zela)

*****
NGA FILMI «UDHËTIM NË PRANVERË»

Po ecja që me natë 
mes shkrepave pa udhë,
takova tek burimi
një vajzë duke mbush ujë.

I thashë se mu dogj xhani,
moj vajzë me kaçurrela,
pak ujë i jep partizanit,
të lutem, nga bucela!

Ajo nuk tha një fjalë
dhe uji i freskët rrodhi;
shikimin valë-valë
mu duk se vajza mhodhi.

Në sytë e mi, në faqe
kur ngriti dy bucelat,
mra një tufë manushaqe
dhe të verdhat kaçurrela.

Këmbyem buzëqeshje
dhe djersa krejt mu ter;
u shkrinë tërë malet
dhe udha mu bë det!

Dhe ika nëpër pyje
e pritave me tela,
smë hiqeshin prej syve
të verdhat kaçurrela.

(kënduar nga Avni Mula)


*****
POET I MALEVE

Kish poeti ëndrra shumë,
thurrte këngë mbas betejash,
këngë për lirinë, për shokët e tij.

Hej, erdhi lajmi që nga mali:
"ra poeti, partizani,
kënga fluturoi nga buzët e tij".

Ti re poet i maleve!
Me pushkë e këngë luftove ti!
Këngën tënde kurrë s'do ta harrojmë,
atë këngë do ta këndojmë
gjithmonë me dashuri!

Nisen shokët ndër marshime,
përmes këngës dhe mes borës;
bashkë me ta në këngë poeti partizan.

Hej, nisen këngët nëpër çeta,
nisen çetat nëpër male,
malet këto këngë i këndojnë!

Ti re poet i maleve!
Me pushkë e këngë luftove ti!
E fuqishme kënga jote kthen,
ajo ka ëndrra shumë për liri!

Ti re poet i maleve!
Me pushkë e këngë luftove ti!
Këngën tënde kurrë sdo ta harrojmë,
atë këngë do ta këndojmë
gjithmonë me dashuri!

(kënduar nga Gaqo Çako)

********************************

Me kaq po e përfundoj.  Ndoshta di dhe të tjera, por s'po më kujtohen.  Tekstet e disa prej këtyre këngëve i kam shkruajtur me të dëgjuar këngën, prandaj nëqoftëse e kam dëgjuar një ose dy fjalë gabim, më thoni.

Ju faleminderit!

Gjithë të mirat!

----------


## erzeni

Disa nga kenget qe ke postuar jane kenge Partizane, pra qe jane kompozuar dhe kenduar ne vitet 1942-44.
Kenget e tjera jane te viteve 1960-1970. 
Pra nuk jane kenge partizane por kenge qe i kendojne luftes ose deshmoreve.

Kenget partizane jane disa llojesh.

-Kenge ku teksti ose muzika jane huazuar nga popuj te tjere dhe jane pershtatur ne shqip ose..
-Kenge ku teksti dhe muzika jane shkruar e kompozuar nga autore Shqiptare.

Meqense ne vitet e PPSH-se ka pasur nje lufte te brendeshme dirigjuar direkt nga Enver Hoxha shume ish partizane perfunduan burgjeve ose gerxheve te pushkatuar.

Ne masen e madhe te ish-partizaneve te denuar nga Enveri bejne pjese ajka e Luftes nacional -Clirimtare.

Te gjithe kuadrot organizatore te Luftes pa perjashtim bile me liste u eleminuan  gjate sundimit te Enver Hoxhes.

Ne mesin e te eleminuarve jane dhe vet ata qe krijuan kenget Partizane.
Me perjashtime te rralla gati gjithe autoret e atyre kengeve te bukura  partizane vuajten ne burgje ose internimet e regjimit Enver-Manush-Ramiz-Nexhmije-ist.

Shembull kuptimplote eshte vet Kompozitorja Dardharo-Korcare DHORA LEKA.

Dhora Leka  e cila ne vitet 1935-40 kishte mesuar muzike dhe luante bukur ne Piano, si vajze e re e emancipuar Korcare u lidh me grupet anti fashiste dhe u angazhua familjarisht ne luften nacional Clirimtare.

Pikerisht ne keto vite, pra vitet 1942-44,  Dhora Leka kompozon kenget e bukura Partizane.
Asaj i perkasin gati 50 %  e krejt kengeve Partizane.
Pra Dhora eshte autorja e gati gjysmes se kengeve partizane Shqiptare.

Ne vitet e Partise se Punes  Dhora Leka nuk i gezoje dot ato Kenge sepse asaj per 40 vjet rresht nuk ju ndane burgu dhe Internimi.

Pikerisht mbas viteve 1990, pra Koha e demokracise, pra koha kur por-dhi sundimi i PPSH-se i buzeqeshi fati dhe Dhora Lekes.
Mbas Dhjetorit Historik edhe Dhora Leka megjithse e moshuar ndjeu per her te pare respektin per vepren e saje ne vitet e Luftes.


Dhora Leka eshte shembull kuptimplot se si i vleresonte Enver Hoxha njerzit qe luftuan kunder okupatorit.


Per hollesi te metejshme ju sqaron Agim Doci.

----------


## Zarathustra.

Jane kenget me te bukura dhe me shqiptare se te cdo periudhe tjeter. Kenge qe bene nje evolucion thelbesor ne muziken e lehte shqiptare. Pa asnje nuance dhe pa asnje influence te huaj, jane kenget me te pastra dhe me te kulluara shqip. 

  Fatkeqesisht me frymen e mohimit te gjithckaje dhe nen parruen "ta shkaterrojme se e ka bere komunizmi" keto kenge u harruan dhe u konsideruan qesharake nga morali i skllavit qe pllakosi shoqerine shqiptare mbas 92. Dhe ne pame se si per ne kenga numer nje u kthye ajo me motive evgjite "Shiki shiki java". 

Padyshim muzika e paster dhe e vertet shqiptare kulmoi dhe u perfeksionua ne kete kohe. 

 Docet ne kete ceshtje jo vetem jane te tepert por jane edhe pa lidhje.

----------


## Akrobati

Me ka marre malli shume per to. Nese mbani mend ndo nje (jam i sigurte se te githe i dime pak a shume) atehere mos pertoni t'i shkruani, qofshin edhe gjysma gjysma pasi gjysmen qe nuk dini ju e di une. 

Ka raste kur dehemi me shoke ktej ne kurbet dhe mundohemi t'i kendojme. Efekti i tyre frymezues dhe inkurajues tek ne, (shqiptaret) nuk ka ndryshuar shume qe ne ditet e partizaneve. 


(nuk ja mbaj mend titullin)
Ejani o shoke bese edhe bese
malit te larte t'i shkojme perpjete
se atje o shoke kemi folete...


*Partizani i vogel Velo*
Neper fusha e neper shkrepa
ne c'do lufte qe bente ceta
partizanet vinin nga mali
lule Velo partizani...

E shume te tjera qe nuk me kujtohen...

Thanx in advance!

----------


## Akrobati

*Kush e vra Esat Toptan*

Kush e vra, kush e vra
kush e vrau Esat Toptane ohooo

Une e vra, une e vra,
une e vrava maskarane ohooo

Pse e vra, pse e vra...

----------


## Akrobati

*Qemal Stafa*
Brenda ne Tirane,
afer nje spitali
u vra Qemal Stafa
partizan nga mali...

----------


## MtrX

Une di kete tjetren:
Ne ato maja rripa-rripa,
Njehere ta hipa, prap ta hipa...

----------


## Akrobati

Mos dil nga tema dhe mos e banalizo ate se i thashe moderatorit e t'i shkuli veshet!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Akrobati

*Bashkohuni Shoke*

Bashkohuni shoke me ne ne cete, 
malit te larte t'i shkojme perpjete, 
se atje o shoke kemi folete, 
ne shqiponjat partizane. 
...
se atje o shoke kemi folete, 
ne shqiponjat partizane. 


...
...
...
...(Nje strofe mungon)



Revolucioni paska nise, 
tym edhe flake qielli Shqip'rise, 
po i vjen vdekja roberise, 
nga shqiponjat partizane, 
... 
po i vjen vdekja roberise, 
nga shqiponjat partizane 


...
...
...
... (vazhdon)

----------


## Akrobati

Se mjafte ne rroberi
o e mjera moj Shqiperi
o djeme rrembeni pushket
Ja Vdekje ja Liri...

----------


## Akrobati

*Malet me blerim mbuluar*
Malet me blerim mbuluar
plot me bukuri, bum!

Malet me blerim mbuluar 
plooooot me bukuuuurii
Dhe shqiptaret te bashkuar
dalin per liriiiii....

----------


## Akrobati

*Te rrapi ne Mashkullore*

Te rrapi ne Mashkullore
foli Cercizi me goje
Mylazim hiqe tabore
leri djemt e mi te shkojne...

----------


## MtrX

> _Postuar më parë nga Akrobati_ 
> *Te rrapi ne Mashkullore
> 
> Te rrapi ne Mashkullore
> foli Cercizi me goje
> Mylazim hiqe tabore
> leri djemt e mi te shkojne...*


... se iu kuq iu bej me boje...

ky eshte vazhdimi... pa tallje...

----------


## Akrobati

Po, m'u kujtua!

----------


## [Perla]

Duke kerkuar ne google lidhja e pare ishte kjo teme dhe mu kujtuan disa  :buzeqeshje: 

*Shkrep me zjarr porsi rrufeja*

Shkrep me zjarr porsi rrufeja
mbi armikun gjakatar
dhe perleshet nder beteja
partizani legjendar.

Ne sulm perpara
brigade kreshnike
derrmo; shkaterro
armikun barbar
dhe ngrihet kudo flamuri fitimtar.

Qe nga shkrepat e Shqiperise 
mbi qytete ndrit si zjarr
ylli i kuq i vegjelise
ylli jone fitimtar.

**********************

*Kenge per Mujo Ulqinakun*

Permbi tradhetine 
me nje grusht fishekesh
flamurin si gjaku
e ngrite perpjete.

Neper dallget e detit
degjoj zen-e tija 
si keshtjelle qendron ne shekuj
s'bie Shqiperia.

REf:
S'tu tremb syri
kur nxiu deti
vapor e avion-e
seç ja bere 
Mujo fora
mbi 40 milion-e.

Mujua nuk njeh vdekje
do te rroj perjete
Mujua dhe liria
populli i tij-a.

Do lulezoj kjo toke
do kete veç pranvere
se shqiptari nder bedena
do qendroj perhere.

----------


## Station

> Duke kerkuar ne google lidhja e pare ishte kjo teme dhe mu kujtuan disa 
> 
> Do lulezoj kjo toke
> do kete veç pranvere
> se shqiptari nder bedena
> do qendroj perhere.


Me këtë strofën e fundit e ka dhj*rë fare autori se nuk e dinte ç'do vinte nga 90_ta e këtej. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

*Kenge per Qemal Stafen
*
Brenda ne Tirane
afer nje spitali
ç'u vra Qemal Stafa 
nje trim nga te malit.

Ce ndoqen nga mbrapa
spiunet e djallit
luftoi me patllake
gjersa i doli xhani.

Nena e tij plake
shkon e qan tek varri
ngrehu Qemal i thote
ç'ben tek varri Bamit.

Dje me erdhi karta
nga trimat e malit
ngrehu te keqen nena
te duan partizanet.

Kam marr tre plage
plumba italiani
te me merret haka
gjakun mos ma falni.

Popullit shendene
u vra si luani
nene lamtumire
 i thote Qemali.

**************************

*Deshmoret e Shkodres*

Drita dal ka here
po trekot nje dere
çilni mor te mjere
se nuk dilni dot.

C'ka po thote Perlati
burra behuni gati
se ka ardh sahati
t'hujt me i dhane barot.

C'ka po thote Kadia
flake le te kallet shpia
ta marr vesh Shqipnia
se na i dalim zot.

C'ka po thote Jordani
punet i ndan vatani
ta marr vesh talani
si luftojne na sot.

Hajde toska i vogel
dridhe mal e koder
binde mbar nje Shkoder
Oso Kuk tamam.

Perlat toske vlonjaku
atje ku t'ra gjaku
lulezoi zambaku
lule per mejdan.

Perlat fol nje fjale
fryma sa t'padal
shokeve me m'ju fale
qe po qajne me lot.

----------


## Kurtis

I only have the French name for this Albanian song, "Marche de la 4e Brigade de Partisans"; and it is the song at the beginning of the movie "Komisari i Drites". Any help with the Albanian words would be appreciated. Thanks.
Kam vetëm emrin francez për këtë këngë shqiptare, "Marche de la 4e Brigade de Partisans", dhe ajo është këngë në fillim të filmit "Komisari i drites". Çdo ndihmë me fjalë shqipe. Faleminderit

----------


## MI CORAZON

ver filmin " komisari i drites" ketu, qe te te shkruajme kengen qe kerkon.

----------


## Sami Hyseni

http://filma.kengaime.com/filmi/166/...i-i-drites.htm


Këngë shumë e bukur!!! Tepër burrnore, tingëllonë ne veshin tim.

----------

